# Werbe dich oder du mich [Horde o. Allianz] mit Prämie



## upuat2171 (12. November 2016)

Hallo,

möchtest du DICH werben lassen /////oder///// MICH werben, dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!

Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren WoW und bringe somit die nötige Erfahrung mit.

Warum suche ich jemanden zum Werben : Ganz einfach erstens geht es 5x so schnell zu leveln und zweitens
macht es zusammen deutlich mehr Spaß, da man ab und an auch mal jemanden für eine Kommunikation hat!

Was biete ich :

24/7 online (Bei bedarf gerne jede Klasse auf max Level)
Jahrelange WoW Erfahrung
Skype/TS nur wenn erwünscht, wir können wenn ihr wollt auch ohne leveln)
Motivation
Geistige Reife
Effizientes leveln und kein rumgedonke
Taschen und sonstiges sind selbstverständlich

Was ich biete:

- Für jeden Charakter wo lvl. 100 erreicht 20k gold.
- Charaktere zusammen auf lvl. 110 leveln.

Wichtig:

Nach dem ersten Charakter wo lvl. 100 erreicht könnt Ihr euch eine der folgenden Prämien aussuchen:

- Legion (Key zum aktivieren).
- 25&#8364; Amazon Gutschein.
- 2 Monate WoW Spielzeit.
- 30&#8364; PayPal Guthaben.
- 30&#8364; Skrill Guthaben.

(Bei Leuten, die es wirklich ernst meinen, kann man auch noch über einen Freimonat WoW reden!)

Oder du wirbst mich :

Ich level mit euch jede Klasse die ihr wollt auf level 100 und bin dabei 24/7 online und nur für euch verfügbar.

Als Entlohnung würde ich Gold akzeptieren!

Ab level 110:

- Mythic/Mythic+ Boost dass du schnellstmöglichst Raidequipment erreichst.
- Raid Boost (NHC/HC) somit erreichst du auf schnellstem wege gutes Equip falls Ich was droppen sollte kannst du es haben.
- Wenn du gutes Benehmen hast und lernbereit bist kann ich dir einen Platz in meinem Stammraid organisieren.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~

*Was solltet Ihr mitbringen:

- Ihr müsst euch selbst eine Battlechest besorgen. (10 Euro)

Infos

- Erfahrung mit jeder Klasse und allen Spezialisierungen
- Ich kenne jede Instanz und alle Quests in und auswendig

Wie stelle ich mir das vor?
Ich dachte mir das so: Wir leveln möglichst immer so, dass einer einen Tank spielt. Dies beschleunigt einfach die Suche nach Inis und vor allem deren Abschluss, da ich auf schnelles leveln aus bin.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, zu erst die Tank klassen zu spielen, da mir tanken durchaus Spaß macht.

Meine Online-Zeiten

24/7

Bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen,Alternativen oder Fragen zu Kompromissen könnt ihr mich jeder Zeit anschreiben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dein Interesse wecken, wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann melde dich bitte per battle.net upuat#2171*


----------



## HookEverage (25. Dezember 2016)

Hab dir eine Anfrage gesendet, würde dich gerne werben.

 

Bin ebenso schon level 110 und würde gerne neue klassen ausprobieren oder andere klassen hochziehen. 

 

Ich spiele auf Malorne und besitze dort meine Gilde Virtuose mit Teamspeak.

 

Zum gemeinsamen Spielen und daddeln bin ich gerne bereit. 

 

Crackkii#2120


----------



## ruffnex (19. Februar 2017)

hi, würde mir gerne einen ganz neuen account zulegen und würd mich deshalb gerne von dir werben lassen. meine onlinezeiten wären in der woche ab ca 15 bis 21 uhr. am wochenende deutlich länger XD gelevelt werden sollen möglichst viele chars , gerne auch die slots auf mehreren servern voll machen. schön wäre es wenn du mir das levelgear und taschen + startgold spendierst um die sache ein wenig zu erleichtern :-D meld dich doch einfach bei mir


----------



## rekTic (22. Februar 2017)

http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209617-suche-jemanden-zum-werben-fur-powerleveling/#entry3445582

 

gib dir mal, wird dir gefallen wenn  du effektiv POWERLEVELN willst!


----------

